# PSA: watch your schnibbles at the table saw!



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I was cutting some hexagon pieces today and let the offcuts accumulate on the off-side of the blade. Figured they couldn't do any harm over there. Whelp, I let one too many pile up and one managed to catch and shot back and hit my lower knuckle. Yowieee! The piece was small, but pointy - left a bruise and a puncture that bled pretty good. I'm not concerned but it did hurt and I won't be doing that again!




























Be safe out there!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad it wasn't a serious injury, but it was a good lesson in safety. Thanks


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> Glad it wasn t a serious injury, but it was a good lesson in safety. Thanks
> 
> - ibewjon


Thanks. I have a healthy fear of the table saw so I'm usually really careful with my fingers. This is something I just didn't think of!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh I thought a cutoff hit you in the schnibbles!


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> Oh I thought a cutoff hit you in the schnibbles!
> 
> - SMP


LOL that would be a lesson I wouldn't forget! Hahaha.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Invest in a dust brush and/or an air hose. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

I had an even smaller piece kick back and literally mangle my thumb. Looked like hamburger and totally removed the nail. Never found where it went either.

I just had the one piece laying on the table and was reaching for the off switch. I didn't see it happen but obviously vibrated over into the blade and launched at me. Freak accident and if I had been one second earlier or latter it would have missed me.

You were lucky and it is no joke! Leaving small pieces like that on the table is really a VERY bad idea.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> I had an even smaller piece kick back and literally mangle my thumb. Looked like hamburger and totally removed the nail. Never found where it went either.
> 
> I just had the one piece laying on the table and was reaching for the off switch. I didn t see it happen but obviously vibrated over into the blade and launched at me. Freak accident and if I had been one second earlier or latter it would have missed me.
> 
> ...


Indeed. Thanks for sharing your story, and sorry you got hurt.

I changed my band-aid today and got it cleaned up again. It hurt so bad it woke me up last night. Might have bruised the bone.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup, them small chunks are evil! I have a sled for cutting Segment bowl pieces that has a has a guide to move the cut off pieces away from the blade, makes me have to think where I put it?  Hope you didn't stain any wood with the Blood!


----------

